# Where do I get a pool from?!



## Pearls18

So I recently got my BFP :) I have known since my last birth I would like a home water birth (had a hospital water birth last time) how on earth do I go about sourcing a pool?


----------



## sue_88

Congratulations! I am planning a home water birth for my first baby :)

Birth Pool in a Box website. Mine arrived the other day :happydance:
It was quite pricey but I was also looking at 2nd hand websites in case I saw a good deal. But in the end I just went ahead and purchased a new one.

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/75934505-D485-4889-AB78-CECB706943E2-472-000001407413F8AF_zps73b82bea.jpg


----------



## foquita

stalking this thread :haha: 

sue_88, is yours the mini one or the regular size? :)


----------



## sue_88

It's the regular size.

I'm not tall really 5'6 but I decided I'd want move room to possibly move about in as I am a real water nut, didn't want to be restricted by the smaller version.


----------



## MandaAnda

I got a second hand, but unused, regular sized BPIAB for £25 on eBay! It was christened by a friend in February and ready to be used by me now. The NCT also hire them, as do some doulas and other organisations. Where are you located? 

P.S. Lovely to see another military wife planning a home birth! xx


----------



## Pearls18

MandaAnda said:


> I got a second hand, but unused, regular sized BPIAB for £25 on eBay! It was christened by a friend in February and ready to be used by me now. The NCT also hire them, as do some doulas and other organisations. Where are you located?
> 
> P.S. Lovely to see another military wife planning a home birth! xx

Just PM'd you hun, I'm a little closer than you realise haha ;) small world xx


----------



## MandaAnda

In that case, there could be a pool waiting for you. ;)


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh nct hire pools also I bought mine from a lady on eBay, she had delivered in it but had used a liner, all I had to get was a new liner. La bassine and full kit for £80.


----------



## Lilllian

I got mine from here- arrived next day!

https://www.waterbabybirthingpoolhire.co.uk/


----------



## murmur

Lilllian said:


> I got mine from here- arrived next day!
> 
> https://www.waterbabybirthingpoolhire.co.uk/

I just got mine from waterbaby the other day. Brilliant company - they kept the pool on hold for me for a week after I told them that baby was transverse breech and wanted to wait until my next midwife appointment to see if she had turned. Thankfully she had turned so birth pool has arrived! Got a La Bassine this time (had a Birth Pool In A Box last time but found it to be too big, even though I'm quite tall, and son had a very short cord which made keeping his head above water after the birth very difficult).

Pool is now all set up and ready to go... looking forward to using it!


----------



## solitaire89

I used a PBIAB new from their site without all the addons. Just a pool and a liner. If you sign up to their e-mail newsletter there might be some "interesting information" in there *hint, hint*. For me it was interesting to the tune of 10% ;)


----------



## ruaaur

For an affordable option we got something like this (hoping to home birth in just about a month!! SO excited!)

Read the reviews on this one- very encouraging!

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00005OARQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB


----------



## ruaaur

I should say that though the one we got is not exactly the same, it is VERY similar...the pictures on the side of mine are of sharks and dolphins... much cooler (just sayin') :haha:

We inflated it, and I have to say that I'm impressed. the sides are sturdy enough for me to put all my weight on, and my partner can fit in behind me if he wants.


----------



## summer rain

My sister had a home water birth some years ago before these 'proper' birth pool companies were well established and she had a very similar paddling type pool, it was to all extents and purposes identical to a regular birthing pool just had some rather garish pictures of palm trees, sea life and so on and so forth :haha:. After the birth though she cleaned it out and used it for several years in the garden for her kids xx


----------



## madasa

There might be one available for loan in your community - are there any home birth groups near you? Or if you have a doula, she might loan you one ;)


----------



## MandaAnda

<------ Can loan her one. ;) Now with heat retaining lid cover thingy!


----------



## Feronia

I used the Intex fishy pool (similar to the one posted above on amazon). It was great! The bottoms inflate so they are really comfy. Not as deep as "proper" birth pools, but it was deep enough for me -- I loved it! I had a loooooong labour (56 hours but it wasn't set up the entire time) and it retained heat with a cheap shower curtain draped over it. We only had to boil and add some water twice. Some homebirth websites even sell it!

Another plus is that DD can use it as a kiddie pool when she gets older. :haha:


----------



## fluffystar

solitaire89 said:


> I used a PBIAB new from their site without all the addons. Just a pool and a liner. If you sign up to their e-mail newsletter there might be some "interesting information" in there *hint, hint*. For me it was interesting to the tune of 10% ;)

Oooh, I was just about to reserve one and saw your post. How do you sign up for their newsletter? I cant find it on their site.

fluffy x


----------



## merristems

Aghh i cant decide on my pool, i like the expensive ones but cant justify it really. I found bpib for 90 quid hire from waterbabybirthingpoolhire you get it for 5 wks! Seems reasonable? Anyone experienced with these guys?


----------



## MandaAnda

merristems said:


> Aghh i cant decide on my pool, i like the expensive ones but cant justify it really. I found bpib for 90 quid hire from waterbabybirthingpoolhire you get it for 5 wks! Seems reasonable? Anyone experienced with these guys?

You could buy one for not much more or get a second hand one off eBay and a new liner for about the same.


----------



## sue_88

merristems said:


> Aghh i cant decide on my pool, i like the expensive ones but cant justify it really. I found bpib for 90 quid hire from waterbabybirthingpoolhire you get it for 5 wks! Seems reasonable? Anyone experienced with these guys?

Definitely check out eBay!

I will be lisiting mine on there at the end of July.....after offering it on BnB! :thumbup:


----------



## MandaAnda

Doulas often loan them out as well. Or lovely friends. Where are you, I meant to ask?


----------

